# Internationally educated nurses



## Jadz (May 16, 2016)

I recently moved to Canada with my family under the FSW. trying to convert my license as a paediatric nurse with 10 years experience has been a mission. Any advise on the way forward. So so stressed


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Nursing is provincially regulated so it would help you get answers if you could let us know where you are located.


----------



## Jadz (May 16, 2016)

I am located in brampton canada and it's been quite a challenge getting any support whatsoever. I am adjusting but it's a total different ball game here and I feel so lost


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

For Ontario:
Access Centre: Internationally Educated Health Professionals | Home


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Jadz said:


> I am located in brampton canada and it's been quite a challenge getting any support whatsoever. I am adjusting but it's a total different ball game here and I feel so lost



I'm from Brampton (and it is Brampton Ontario, not Brampton Canada). Too bad you are asking about nursing as I can't help with that. I could have helped with damned near anything else.


----------

